# Dog security



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

We want to use our awning but wondered how others secure the gap under the van to stop dogs escaping? I know we can put him on a lead if we have to.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

When we were first wed and not much money we took our Sheltie and rough collie pup camping in Wales.
The sheltie was very clever and didn`t need showing more than twice to learn a new trick.
We were woken at three o clock in the morning to the sound of dozens of sheep running into tents caravans awnings etc.
The tent door zip had been opened. You can guess the rest.

Dave p


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Our dog actually jumped through the awning window ripping it in the process. Why? Because he loved to be with people simple as that. No problem, we just moved him the 3m to sit with us, he could have used the open door but was in too much of a rush!!!

One word of caution, some sites insist on pets being under control at all times, so if they are left along in the awning are they under control?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We too had an awning "incident". Ours was that we were woken at 3am to the sound of all the bins on site being raided. Turned out to be our two dogs helping the wardens to take the trash out!!

If your dogs are crate trained you could put a crate in the awning and they would be more secure perhaps?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wouldn't trust my dog to be left in an awning. He sleeps in the van overnight and we have put internal wire doors on the garage so he can drip dry when necessary. Prior to changing the van we carried a cage but it was a pain transporting it,especially as we were travelling most days

I suppose it depends on the dog to some extent but its hard to know every eventuality

unfortunately if a dog does get loose its not under control, I wouldn't risk it

aldra


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I wouldn't ever leave either of our dogs in the awning, not even when we are in it - they get their noses under the bits that aren't pegged down and are off to explore!!


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We hook Charlie onto a very strong rope, as even at 13 he will still take it into his head to charge at another dog if he takes a dislike, even leaping from a seemingly sound sleep to do so! I'd never leave him unhooked.

Lesley


----------

